# The benefits of peroxide



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2019)

Who knew? 


The Benefits Of Peroxide


“My friend who is married to a doctor was over recently for coffee and smelled the bleach, I was using to clean my toilet and counter tops.


This is what she told me.
'I would like to tell you of the benefits of that plain little ole bottle of 3% peroxide you can get for under $1.00 at any drugstore. What does bleach cost?
My husband has been in the medical field for over 36 years, and most doctors don't tell you about peroxide.
Have you ever smelled bleach in a doctor's office? NO!!! Why? Because it smells, and it is not healthy!
Ask the nurses who work in the doctor's offices, and ask them if they use bleach at home. They are wiser and know better!
Did you also know bleach was invented in the late '40s? It's chlorine, folks! And it was used to kill our troops.
Peroxide was invented during WWI.. It was used to save and help cleanse the needs of our troops and hospitals.


Please think about this:


1. Take one capful of hydrogen peroxide (the little white cap that comes with the bottle) and hold in your mouth for 10 minutes daily, then spit it out. (I do it when I bathe.) No more canker sores, and your teeth will be whiter without expensive pastes. Use it instead of mouthwash.


2. Let your toothbrushes soak in a cup of peroxide to keep them free of germs.


3. Clean your counters and table tops with peroxide to kill germs and leave a fresh smell. Simply put a little on your dishrag when you wipe, or spray it on the counters.


4. After rinsing off your wooden cutting board, pour peroxide on it to kill salmonella and other bacteria.


5. I had fungus on my feet for years until I sprayed a 50/50 mixture of peroxide and water on them (especially the toes) every night and let dry.


6. Soak any infections or cuts in 3% peroxide for five to 10 minutes several times a day. My husband has seen gangrene that would not heal with any medicine but was healed by soaking in peroxide.


7. Fill a spray bottle with a 50/50 mixture of peroxide and water and keep it in every bathroom to disinfect without harming your septic system like bleach or most other disinfectants will.


8. Tilt your head back and spray into nostrils with your 50/50 mixture whenever you have a cold or plugged sinus. It will bubble and help to kill the bacteria. Hold for a few minutes, and then blow your nose into a tissue.


9. If you have a terrible toothache and cannot get to a dentist right away, put a capful of 3% peroxide into your mouth and hold it for 10 minutes several times a day. The pain will lessen greatly.


10. And of course, if you like a natural look to your hair, spray the 50/50 solution on your wet hair after a shower and comb it through. You will not have the peroxide-burnt blonde hair like the hair dye packages but more natural highlights if your hair is a light brown, reddish, or dirty blonde. It also lightens gradually, so it's not a drastic change.


11. Put half a bottle of peroxide in your bath to help get rid of boils, fungus, or other skin infections.


12. You can also add a cup of peroxide instead of bleach to a load of whites in your laundry to whiten them. If there is blood on clothing, pour it directly on the soiled spot. Let it sit for a minute, then rub it and rinse with cold water. Repeat if necessary.


13. I use peroxide to clean my mirrors. There is no smearing, which is why I love it so much for this.


14. Another place it's great is in the bathroom, if someone has been careless, has peed on the floor around the toilet, and it's begun to smell of urine. Just put some peroxide in a spray bottle spray. In the blink of an eye all the smell will be gone and the bacteria eliminated!


I could go on and on. It is a little brown bottle no home should be without! With prices of most necessities rising, I'm glad there's a way to save tons of money in such a simple, healthy manner!


This information really woke me up. I hope you gain something from it, too.


Pass it on! Clorox v/s peroxide VERY interesting and inexpensive.
www.docakilah.wordpress.com
https://www.facebook.com/krummelvirkrummel”


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2019)

Great post. Peroxide is so versatile and a healthier alternative :yes:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2019)

I like this!

Just a note, I read somewhere not to pour peroxide on an open wound directly, but to mix with water first. Something about straight peroxide breaking down tissue.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I like this!
> 
> Just a note, I read somewhere not to pour peroxide on an open wound directly, but to mix with water first. Something about straight peroxide breaking down tissue.


I wish my Mom could have seen this!!!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 3, 2019)

We substitute peroxide with vinegar for all our cleaning. It has most of the bacteria fighting capabilities that peroxide does, but is less expensive. We use cleaning vinegar with a higher acidic content.


----------



## Wren (Apr 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I like this!
> 
> Just a note, I read somewhere not to pour peroxide on an open wound directly, but to mix with water first. Something about straight peroxide breaking down tissue.




A word of warning, there are different strengths of peroxide and personally I’d never use it undiluted as a mouthwash or on my skin certainly not an open wound !


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2019)

Peroxide is great for cleaning a blood stain.  It works like magic.

Now for chlorine.  It's the not the monster that it's purported to be.

It was first used in England in the water supply and was responsible for helping to eliminate deaths from cholera.

Without chlorine we would have no swimming pools.

If it was used to kill troops then it was the gas form.  

It's a great disenfectant as is peroxide.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2019)

Ronni said:


> 1. Take one capful of hydrogen peroxide (the little white cap that comes with the bottle) and hold in your mouth for 10 minutes daily, then spit it out. (I do it when I bathe.) No more canker sores, and your teeth will be whiter without expensive pastes. Use it instead of mouthwash.



I disagree with this.  Although I've used peroxide as a mouth rinse in the past, I've learned how it can negatively affect your tooth enamel and your gums, especially if used full strength for a period as long as ten minutes, something I would have never done.  Even though 3% is not that strong, if I ever rinse with it now, I do it for less than a minute and follow with plain water.



Wren said:


> A word of warning, there are different strengths of peroxide and personally I’d never use it undiluted as a mouthwash or on my skin certainly not an open wound !



Diluting it is the safest way to go, IMO.  I have also used it to disinfect wounds, but am slowly getting away from this practice and using rubbing alcohol instead.  I understand that although it kills the bacteria in an open wound, it also kills the good healthy cells around the wound.  The cells which are needed for the wound to heal and scar properly.

As far as cleaning, I think peroxide is a good alternative to bleach, and I have soaked toothbrushes in the past in peroxide to disinfect them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I wish my Mom could have seen this!!!



Ken, if I might ask, what happened with your Mom?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ken, if I might ask, what happened with your Mom?


Long gone , she died of pancreatic cancer .


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks for that information.  Going to get a few bottles.


----------



## Della (Apr 11, 2019)

After trying every sort of floor cleaner and getting down on my hands and creaky knees with Comet, trying and failing to get the grout clean on my kitchen floors -- I tried pouring a stream of peroxide directly on the grout  lines and the dirt came right up!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2019)

I have old silicone caulking around my tub that's getting some black mold.  I don't want to use bleach because the tub has been repainted and it may harm our tub surround.  I may try some peroxide.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 11, 2019)

Della said:


> After trying every sort of floor cleaner and getting down on my hands and creaky knees with Comet, trying and failing to get the grout clean on my kitchen floors -- I tried pouring a stream of peroxide directly on the grout  lines and the dirt came right up!




I have grout lots of places in my house and it’s a pain to clean..will give peroxide a try.

It won’t damage it will it..if it’s been sealed??


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2019)

Actually lemon juice can do much of what is suggested here, including sterilising water.


----------



## Lara (Apr 12, 2019)

Something of note...once you open a bottle of Peroxide, it only lasts about 12 days according the The Doctors tv show. After that it's effectiveness is gone. Google says 6 months. You can test it's effectiveness by pouring some in a sink. If it bubbles and fizzes then it's still okay.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

Yes, I keep peroxide in the house. I get the two 32 oz bottle offer from Costco. I've also been using peroxide to spray my KN95 masks, since I read that peroxide does kill COVID.


----------

